# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Öin'i korkutan 3 bin 800 yaşındaki güzel!

## anau

*üin'i korkutan 3 bin 800 yaşındaki güzel!*

*3 bin 800 yıllık mumya 'Lolan Güzeli', üin tarafından ABD'deki sergiden çekildi*

07 şubat 2011 Pazartesi, 13:13:03




üin, ABD’deki bir sergide gösterilecek olan “Beauty of Xiaohe” (Lolan Güzeli) olarak adlandırılan 3 bin 800 yıllık mumyayı birden sergiden çekerek göndermedi.
Böylece Asya’nın kökenleri hakkında büyük sırlar saklayan mumyanın üzerindeki tartışmalar tekrar gündeme gelmiş oldu. üin’in sergilenmesinden rahatsız olduğu mumya, ne boy pos, ne de çehre itibarıyla Asyalıya benzemiyor. üinlilerin yapısına göre, daha uzun boylu, beyaz tenli, upuzun kirpikli, ince düz burunlu olan mumya daha çok Avrupalı bir görüntü sergiliyor.

Galeri için tıklayınız

*SİNCAN’DA BULUNDU*
üin’in kurak Sincan Eyaleti’ndeki Tarim Havzası’nda bulunan mumya hala Avrupalı mı, Türk mü diye tartışılırken, asırlardır bu topraklarda yaşayan üinlileri de bu söylentiler kızdırıyor. üstelik ‘Lolan Güzeli’nin yakınında bulunan birçok mumya da yine tıpkı onun gibi özellikler taşıyor. Bir çok arkeolog mumyanın Avrupa kökenli olduğunu söylerken, Pekin yönetimine karşı bağımsızlık mücadelesi veren Uygurlar’a göre hem Lolan Güzeli, hem de civarında bulunan mumyalar Türk kökenli.

----------


## AYKANUS

Ha bu bizim İngilizler, mumyanın şapkasından yola çıkıp köklerimiz buralardan gelmiş olabilir,diyebilmişlerdir.Halbuki mumyanın elmacık kemikleri,ben Türküm diye bağırıyor.
Biliyorsunuz,Asyalıların ortak özelliği elmacık kemiklerinin iri olmasıdır.
Yani,bir üinli bunu idda etse hak veririm,bir İranlı dese hak veririm,ama bir ingiliz bunu söylediği zaman hak vermem oldukça zorlaşıyor.

----------


## AYKANUS

Avrupalı olamaz çünkü ol tarihlerde henüz Avrupada bu günkü milletler yoktu.
üzü anda "Eski zamanlarda"Avrupa, Eskimo,Kızılderili ve Bizim proto ataların bolca yaşadığı bir yerdi.
Afedersiniz,birde yine bir Asyalı olan çekik gözlü kızıl saçlı vikingler vardı.

----------

